# Have your own Medical Billing Business



## jod867 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi everyone, Thanks for reading my post. I see a lot of post on here of coders who are looking for ways to work from home and are also frustrated that they don't have enough experience to get hired. 

I am starting an online course to teach coders how to have their own Medical Billing Business that they can work from home and also control their own income. I have had my own Medical Billing Business for several years and want to help other learn how to do it as well. 

I will be starting the beta group soon, it will be the same info but at a severely discounted price in exchange for feedback to improve the course. I want to it be accessible for all coders at all levels (the stuff you don't learn in school that you need to run your own business and /or gain experience you can use on the Job if you want to work for someone else) 

If you are interested in being part of the Beta group or to find out more details please email me at ehservices531@gmail.com.

Please email me and don't be discouraged if you don't get an email back right away. I will be sending out more info within the next week and about every 2weeks after that so make sure you get on the list asap. 

Thanks, Jody Thompson, CPC


----------



## jod867 (Nov 20, 2015)

*Real Help, not spam.*

I just want to clarify this is not a spam trick or anything, when you search medical billing you get lots of spam and schools that want to get you certified but you cant make any real money. This is my experience and how I make $3000 gross a month off 1 practice doing their medical billing. average $50 an hr as I only do it 15hrs a week. Great backup to your FT Job and gets you experience in the field. I really want to help all you qualified coders to get really money from your skills and get a job with a boss you love. Please email me if you are interested and I will inform you when the course is ready. ehservices531@gmail.com 

Jody Thompson, CPC
Eminent Health Service, INC


----------



## QuillenC (Nov 21, 2015)

*Crystal M Quillen,CPC*

Good Afternoon Jody,

I have 8 years of coding experience, 3 years with an insurnace company, 3 with an Orthopaedic clinic, and 2 years with the hospital I am currently at coding for the cardiologist group and a Pyschiatrist. I would love to hear more about working from home part time as I recently had a baby and am in need of extra income to survive. My email is quillencrystal@yahoo.com, thank you for your time!


----------



## jod867 (Nov 21, 2015)

Please email me at ehservices531@gmail.com and I will send you more info before thanksgiving. if you email me after I will send more info later as well. 




QuillenC said:


> Good Afternoon Jody,
> 
> I have 8 years of coding experience, 3 years with an insurnace company, 3 with an Orthopaedic clinic, and 2 years with the hospital I am currently at coding for the cardiologist group and a Pyschiatrist. I would love to hear more about working from home part time as I recently had a baby and am in need of extra income to survive. My email is quillencrystal@yahoo.com, thank you for your time!


----------



## jod867 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Survey*

Anyone who is interested please do me a favor and complete this short survey so I can make sure the course covers everything to help you start your medical billing business. 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/FYKQWNK

I am hoping to launch the beta group by 12/18/15 so please email if you are interested. ehservices531@gmail.com


----------



## jod867 (Nov 29, 2015)

*Free Get Started Guide*

https://jodythompson.mykajabi.com/offers/qJqdFgtP

Please check out my Free get started Guide to starting your Medical Billing Business

https://jodythompson.mykajabi.com/offers/qJqdFgtP


----------



## twetea81 (Dec 1, 2015)

Please provide a better email address for contacting for more information


----------



## twetea81 (Dec 1, 2015)

Please disregard


----------



## jod867 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Its Almost here*

I am so excited! The course is almost ready! I am pouring sooo much information into this course. I am so excited to share this information. if you have not signed up for free get started guide please do. If you email me a review I will give you a discount code for the main course. I want this to be the best it can be and would like the feedback. (My email ehservices531@gmail.com)

I will be posting the link for the class Next week. Use Promo code BETA to get 50% for being one of my first students. 

I look forward to helping you with your New Business.


----------



## jod867 (Dec 26, 2015)

*ITS HERE- Medical Billing Academy now Open for the Beta Round*

I am so Excited, After lots of Formatting and late nights to make sure I included everything you would need to create your own Medical Billing Business it is now ready to launch.  This is the Beta round so Please use the Promo code BETA to get 50% off the full price after all the final tweaks are done. This is a Do it at your own pace online course with 24/7 access for a lifetime. You can review and go back with questions any time you need to. Also includes a Private Facebook group so you will have support throughout the course. 

Please use the link below to sign up and get in the Beta round. 

https://jodythompson.mykajabi.com/offers/2d242tsu

Coupon Code BETA (50% off) 

if you didn't sign up for my free get started guide no worries there will be a link for you after you purchase this course so you can make sure and do that first. 

I look forward to helping you start your own Medical Billing Business in 2016


----------

